# Como crear un detector de ondas infrasonicas?



## splintercell007 (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola que tal compañeros del foro, bueno escribo esto por que necesito que me guien un poco.
Bueno, estoy trabajando en un proyecto para la Universidad y necesito detectar ondas infrasonicas no se si me pudieran dar una ayuda en como detectarlas para despues procesarlas en la computadora, e leido un poco sobre eso y hablan mucho sobre sensores de presion o si se pudiera hacer con un microfono , mi duda es esa.

Que me recomiendan hacer ?


postdata. Mi proyecto es un sismografo

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

Google Build your own seismograph


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2009)

Tienes varias formas de hacerlo:

Un simple iman suspendido  encima de una bobina unido a un amplificador

Un diodo laser que rebota en un espejito unido a un cordel,.

Googlea un poco

Por cierto la targeta de sonido no te servira si la señal es inferior a 30Hz, lo que obligatoriamente necesitaras un corvertidor AD o algun truquillo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2009)

Un parlante con un tornillo pegado al copo que sirva de masa de inercia.
El parlante fijado al piso, al moverse este por un sismo la inercia del tornillo produce un movimiento del cono del parlante y la bobina de este induce una tensión proporcional al sismo (O vibración)


----------



## splintercell007 (May 1, 2009)

gracias por sus sugerencias, me sirvieron de ayuda en mi investigacion y las tomare en cuenta.

He estado investigando un poco, y en unos casos de sismografos se utilizan sensores de presion, creen que seria una buena opcion?, es que tengo que procesar la señal en el PC diseñare un prgrama en matlab que este leyendo la señal y 
me haga las mediciones necesario. Es un proyecto para Procesamiento Digital de Señales.


----------



## splintercell007 (May 9, 2009)

hola  de nuevo , bueno he seguido investigando pero no encuentro en si como detectar andas infrasonicas,
tienen alguna idea de como hacerlo?


----------

